# Wer kommt den alles aus dem Forum hier aus dem Raum Bruchsal



## Firebiker J-A (13. August 2006)

Hallo Brusler,

wollte mal fragen wer denn von euch alles hier aus der nähe von Bruchsal kommt?

Da ich neu hier bin und noch niemanden kenne, würde es mich schon mal interressieren wer hier die Strecken "unsicher" macht! Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Steckbrief zu euch dass man sich besser kennen lernt?

Dann fange ich an:

Name: Jens-Alexander
Alter: 20
Wohnort: Gr.-Neudorf
Bike: 
-Rahmenset von Cube (farbe Gelb)
-Federgabel: ISync 329 Grind
-Schaltung: Shimano Deore
-Felgen: Zac 19
-Bremsen: Shimano Deore V-Brakes
-Lenker: Scape
-Vorbau: ProCraft
(Alter des Rades: ca. 7Jahre) 

Greatz


----------



## 1sepp1 (16. August 2006)

hi

ich komme von hier.

grüssle

sepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasR (16. August 2006)

Komme aus Oberderdingen-Flehingen...fahre aber meistens hier in der gegend. Weiter wie das Kraichtal (Menzingen usw) bin ich noch nicht nach Bruchsal vorgedrungen...fahre lieber die andere Richtung (Sternenfels usw.)
Fahre des öfteren mit nem Kumpel kleine Touren (meistens Sonntag morgen). Am 10.9. ist ne Tour in Untergrombach, da wollten wir eigentlich mitfahren wenns klappt (dieses WE in Heidelsheim klappts schon mal net).

Name: Tobias
Alter: 28
Bike:
1: Cycle Wolf Mescalero (10 Jahre alt..zum ins Geschäft fahren)
2: Canyon XC5 (2 Monate alt)


----------



## Firebiker J-A (16. August 2006)

Hallo,

fahren eigentlich welche vom Raum Brusl bei der Heidelsheimer CT mit??


----------



## TobiasR (16. August 2006)

Guggsch du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231441


----------



## iTom (17. August 2006)

Firebiker J-A schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> fahren eigentlich welche vom Raum Brusl bei der Heidelsheimer CT mit??



Normal ja,
aber diese Jahr nicht. Ich habe meine Prioritäten anderst gelegt dieses Jahr. Wer weiß was jetzt am Wochenende in der LTU-Arena los ist, kann sich ein Bild davon machen, warum man Prioritäten verschiebt...

Matschige Grüße


----------



## iTom (17. August 2006)

Firebiker J-A schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Brusler,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wer denn von euch alles hier aus der nähe von Bruchsal kommt?
> 
> ...



Komme auch aus der Nähe von Bruchsal und wohne bei Bruchsal...
mehr Infos über mich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189091


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2006)

Da Halloween war ,erwecke ich mal dieses Forum zum Leben(*Bruselbike **Zombie*)  na Traut Euch   wird langsam Langweilig so allein im IBC Etwas mehr Elan meine Damen Und Herren


----------



## speedygonzales (3. November 2006)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Elan meine Damen Und Herren



apropo, wer war letzen Freitag mit eine schwarze Cannondale in der nähe von Obergrombach/Untergrombach und hatte ein Problem damit, dass wir  (Silberne Cube + gelbe Corratec) ihn überholt haben  
das Anschließende Bergauf ewig lange renen bis nach fast Weingarten war schon recht lustig und  anstrengend


----------



## andi1969 (3. November 2006)

Nö ich nicht   Besitze kein Cannondale,aber anscheinend sind noch ein par unentwegte unterwegs  
Hab leider die Seuche   und ist saukalt geworden


----------



## Oskar1974 (3. November 2006)

Hi komme aus Weingarten
Mal Lust zu Biken.
Bin aber bald für 3,5 Wochen in Down Under  
Gruß
und immer Kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. November 2006)

Gern ,wenn ich die Seuche(Grippaler inf.)  mal endlich los werde ,muss da etwas vorsichtig sein. aber danke für das Angebot...... Oskar. Heidelsheim hatt auch ein Paar nette Trails.... 

Mfg ANDI1969


----------



## 1sepp1 (4. November 2006)

hi oskar

hatte dir ne pm gechreiben wegen fahren. nicht erhalten?

werde mich dann mal mit madame auf den weg machen und die rehe im obergrombacher und bruchsaler wald aufscheuchen. 


wir sollten einfach mal treffpunkt und zeit festlegen wegen gemeinsamen  fahren.

wer kommt der kommt ....................

wie wäre es mit sonntag morgens? 


grüssle

sepp


----------



## 1sepp1 (10. November 2006)

hi leute aus weingarten und untergrombach!

bekommen wir hier nichts auf die reihe?

meldet euch mal wegen einem termin.

abends auch kein problem - beleuchtung und feldwege? 

grüssle

sepp


----------



## holzox1 (11. November 2006)

Mahlzeit.

Ich wäre gerne mal wieder dabei. Aber im Moment kommt eine Seuche 
nach der anderen. Hatte ich arbeitstechn. wieder mehr Zeit, ist die 
Grippe dazugekommen. Hab die jetzt seit 2 wochen los, jetzt lieg ich 
mit nem Virus flach. Es ist zum ko..... . Ich bin die letzten 8 Wochen 
keine 60 km auf dem Bike gesessen. Mir hängt´s zum Hals raus.  
ICH MÖCHTE WIEDER BIKEN!!!!

Wenn ich wieder fit bin, werd ich erstmal wieder klein anfangen und 
GA machen, damit ich langsam wieder auf Touren komme. Die Rolle 
steht auch schon im Keller bereit. Ich muss nur noch fit werden.
Dann geht´s los.


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2006)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Ich wäre gerne mal wieder dabei. Aber im Moment kommt eine Seuche
> nach der anderen. Hatte ich arbeitstechn. wieder mehr Zeit, ist die
> ...



JO geht mir auch so 4Woche mit Virus und das Teil fühlt sich sehr wohl in mir. Na dann auf gute Genesung . Irgendwie sollte man mal in Brusel was auf die Reihe bekommen .


----------



## 1sepp1 (18. Dezember 2006)

hi

hat jemand bock am di. 19.12., also morgen, ne lockere 2 std.-asphalt-runde zu fahren über pfinztal, wössingen, weingarten?

treffpunkt: 17:00h SHELL-tanke weingarten.

gruss

sepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2006)

So dann mal an alle Biker aus dem Raum Karlsruhe -Bruchsal usw...... 

 *Ein nettes Weihnachts Fest  und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2007*  

MFG Andi1969


----------



## 1sepp1 (23. Dezember 2006)

hallo andi

danke für die wünsche und ebenfalls ein frohes fest und einen guten rutsch an alle mtb´ler.

gruss

sepp


----------



## 1sepp1 (25. Dezember 2006)

hi

das wird hier wohl nichts mit gemeinsamem biken rd. um weingarten/untergrombach.

sehe zwar immer viele leute hier herumkurven aber ob die auch hier im forum lesen und interesse an gemeinsamkeiten haben???

werde mich jetzt wieder auf den sattel schwingen und bischen frieren.

gruss

sepp


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Dezember 2006)

1sepp1 schrieb:


> sehe zwar immer viele leute hier herumkurven aber ob die auch hier im forum lesen und interesse an gemeinsamkeiten haben???



soo kann man das ja auch nicht stehen lassen, im Sommer habe ich ja oft versucht mal eine gemeinsame Tour zu organisieren, aber es meldeten sich ja niemand.. 

und jetzt bei der Kälte fahren? hmm weiss nicht, müsste mal schauen, ob ich mit meine kuschelige warme Snowboardklamoten mal auf dem MTB fahren kann, und ein Jagerteestand auf dem Michaelsberg gibt es bestimmt auch nicht


----------



## 1sepp1 (26. Dezember 2006)

hi an das girl mit dem mächtigen antritt.

danke für deine nette begleitung auf dem bike heute - trotz der kalten füsse - rund um grombach und bruchsal.

habe leider deinen nick vergessen. 

gruss

sepp


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo an die Bruchsaler,

wie sieht es am Samstag aus mit einer kleinen Tour ?!!
So ca 30 Km  mit 400 Hm . Man kann die Strecke natürlich auch noch ausdehnen 

Zeitpunkt 14 Uhr ?! Treffpunkt / Untregrombach - Weingarten 

Meldet euch 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## 1sepp1 (27. Dezember 2006)

öch nöööö patrick  

am samstag kann ich leider nicht.  

ich melde mich wieder.

gruss

sepp


----------



## univega68 (25. Januar 2007)

Servuzz,
komm au aus dem Raum Brusl und will mal wissen ob bei Euch noch was geht..
Lasst mal von Euch lesen..

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

bin auch aus der Gegend. 

Rußheim.


----------



## holzox1 (29. Januar 2007)

Bin langsam wieder am rantasten. Hab nach ner
langen krankheitsbedingten Pause endlich wieder 
die ärztliche Erlaubnis was für meine Fitness zutun.

Muss halt langsam wieder aufbauen, werd bestimmt mal
die nächsten 4-5 Monate mit GA verbringen. Dann 
können wir weitersehen. Tut mir leid.

Gruss holzox1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Muss halt langsam wieder aufbauen, werd bestimmt mal die nächsten 4-5 Monate mit GA verbringen.



Ist der Sommer dann denn nicht schon wieder fast rum?


----------



## holzox1 (5. Februar 2007)

Ok haste auch wieder recht. lass mir mal noch ein paar Wochen,
dann geht´s schon wieder. Muss halt auch noch meinen Schnee-
hobbies frönen, d.h. auch wieder nix mit GA!

Aber das wird schon noch.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Februar 2007)

Servus schaut mal bei *Bruchsal und Umgebung *rein da tut sich mehr als man denkt( mitfahren und spass haben) 

Mfg ANDI 1969


----------



## Flachland_biker (23. Februar 2007)

und ich komme aus Huttenheim


----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2007)

Flachland_biker schrieb:


> und ich komme aus Huttenheim



Na Super Flachlandbiker dann auf zu *Bruchsal und Umgebung* da kannst Du mit fahren und Labern, lachen usw. (ach ja Willkommen im Club) 

Mfg ANDI 1969


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2007)

Hey Flachland_Biker,

komm auf *BRUCHSAL UND UMGEBUNG*. Da ist wesentlich mehr los, und vor allem fahren wir auch zusammen und labern net nur.

Bin übrigens aus Russheim. You know?


----------

